# Apache creates files in /tmp/



## Leander (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi,

I've recently noticed, that Apache24 is creating funny files in /tmp/ after a start / restart. I wondered what they're good for or if something may need a slight correction in its config.

```
root@FreeBSD [~]$ ls -lach /tmp/apr*
-rw-------  1 www  wheel     0B 13 Apr 10:27 /tmp/aprBJUnLq
-rw-------  1 www  wheel     0B 13 Apr 10:27 /tmp/aprkLtGxF
```


----------



## kpa (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Aapche creates files in /tmp/*

Those look like they have been made with mktemp(1) or mktemp(3). What the purpose of those files is I don't know. You'll have to look at the rc(8) script of the apache port and the source code for clues. It's quite common that a program needs to create a tempory file or two for some purpose and they will look exactly like what you're seeing in this case.


----------

